# Do you want others to share Sales/Deals here?



## Dario (Mar 24, 2006)

Just want to know if I should stop sharing TEMPTING sales info before all your spouses put a "hit" on me  [xx(] LOL  [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 24, 2006)

Too late![}]

Actually, I voted wrong. I should have selected "<s>2&4</s>".

Oops, I screwed up again! I meant 1&4!


----------



## Bob A (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally I have saved a dime or two from reading these heads up posts.  I say keep em' coming.


----------



## Huzzah (Mar 24, 2006)

I think you need to check your verbage.  You ask if you should stop, then the options are "Yes - I love good deals" or "No - My spouse will kill me".  I think you should be asking if you should continue, or change the Yes and No around in the answers.

Anyway, my vote if for you to continue posting the deals!  It's up to me to restrain myself (if I can).



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Just want to know if I should stop sharing TEMPTING sales info before all your spouses put a "hit" on me  [xx(] LOL  [][}]


----------



## DocStram (Mar 24, 2006)

Yep ... keep 'em coming.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 24, 2006)

Dario,
I don't see anything wrong with posting deals at all. When a package arrives I should tell my wife this. "Look sweetheart someone sent me some wood to try!"[]Works great!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 24, 2006)

Keep 'em coming. I wouldn't find deals otherwise[]


----------



## Daniel (Mar 24, 2006)

Dario,
 I say keep them up. it's one of the top benefits of having a group like this. the Drill Doc post saved me about a hundred bucks alone. and my wife knows it. She is the one that wouldn't let me pass the deal up. Your marked, but not in a bad way. and before you ask. No I won't send you the money you saved me.


----------



## jssmith3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Ron, I do the same thing to my husband, works great [] Dario, please continue, you have great blanks that I can't seem to find elsewhere. 
thanks for all you do []
Janet


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 25, 2006)

Dario, I agree keep on with your info and wood sales.

jim


----------



## Dario (Mar 25, 2006)

LOL...I am not talking about wood sales, but the posts about it sure sent good feelings.

I apologize.  I should have been more specific and mentioned that I am referring to sales like those from Amazon (remember jet mini and drill doctor?).


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, Dario I might not always have time to hunt down the great deals. I am very thankful that you help us all save a little. That way we can buy more blanks from you!![8D]


----------



## pete00 (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Dario,
> "Look sweetheart someone sent me some wood to try!"[]Works great!



ROFLMO............another sick puppy


----------



## Jerryconn (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Just want to know if I should stop sharing TEMPTING sales info before all your spouses put a "hit" on me  [xx(] LOL  [][}]



Don't stop I hid the Ammo


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dario,
I think you should absolutely stop all sales.  Just kidding buddy.  I wonder why you posted this.  I get teased about causing marital problems with some of my customers, but I assume (spelled H O P E) it is just teasing.  Right Billy?????  You offer the folks here something that they would have to pay a lot more for, from some of the bigger shops, so, as much as it pains me to say this, ....Keep it up!

For those who don't know where I'm really coming from, I've actually referred people to Dario, when I don't have what they want.

My best,
Rob


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have bought some blanks off mark recently and my wife is quite happy about it []
even writes out the cheque and posts it for me[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 14, 2006)

Rob,

Just to clarify, this post is NOT referring to wood sales [][]...rather tool deals/sales that I usually stumble on. [^]

BTW, thank you for the referrals...know that I also do the same. []


----------

